# European Hops Shortage



## Trough Lolly (7/6/04)

Now, before I get flamed for suggesting that "The sky is falling...!" it might be worth having a good look at your hops holdings...
Word is that Czech Saaz hops got hit with mould and Hallertau was affected by drought-like conditions...This is in Europe, not elsewhere.
Have a read here for some more background on the short supply of European Hops. Apologies if this is old news, but since I only heard about it the other day, I thought the least I should do is keep fellow brewers informed about the supply of an important ingredient.  

Cheers
TL


----------



## PostModern (7/6/04)

I've heard the same thing. Apparently the latest European Hallertaus are about 1% AA!!
You'd need close to half a kilo to bitter a Weizen :\


----------



## Jovial_Monk (7/6/04)

The European hops that Hopco are selling this year are from the 2002 harvest, because the 2003 harvest was down on quantity and quality.

I doubt it has much effect on the flavor, when we were rebagging hop plugs earlier on they still smelled terrific.

Jovial Monk


----------

